

Some Remarkable Résumé Designs - svag
http://www.noupe.com/graphics/remarkable-r-sum-designs.html

======
xal
Almost any of those resumes would get you a job offer from us (Shopify) after
the most basic cultural fit evaluation.

Putting something like this together demonstrates a tremendous amount of
desirable skills: Design skills, creativity, humour, but most importantly:
resourcefulness, the desire to combat status quo, and the ability to ship a
project and be proud enough to (literally in this case) put your name all over
it.

Here is a great example of an applicant who build an entire Shopify store to
get hired recently. Turned out we had the position already filled but we
created a new position out of thin air just to get him. He starts on
wednesday: <http://mikefreeman.myshopify.com/>

~~~
sambeau
That's brilliant. "(Mike Freeman not pictured)". Make sure you look at the
"Book a meeting" page.

------
die_sekte
Nice designs, but terrible at conveying information.

(I found the one with the box particularly funny.)

~~~
PakG1
I think it's perfect for the target audience. Most of them, if not all of
them, were for designer positions. This demonstrates their skillset for
design, especially if the job is for advertising creative work.

If it's for creating functional user interfaces, maybe not as great, but I
think it still achieves the overall goal of demonstrating their skillset for
design work.

------
Maro
If we're going to have these Resume submissions, I wish someone would post
some really good ones, not this style-over-substance bullshit. Suppose you're
an engineer and you're actually really good at what you're doing, what are
some good examples that communicate that?

~~~
davidedicillo
Here's a good example <http://www.feross.org/youtube-instant-media-frenzy/>

------
davidedicillo
This is the (never sent) resume that I prepared when I was considering to
apply for Posterous <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1720553/Screenshots/3n.png>

Edit: never finished and never sent

------
kunjaan
I may be getting old but if something like this came to my desk for any job
besides graphical artists, I would be mildly annoyed.

~~~
true_religion
All of the resumes pictured were for graphic artists or UI designers.

I'm not sure why say an engineer would even have this skillset, much less
think he or she needed to show it off while interviewing for say C# developer
of the line.

~~~
kunjaan
I think the S/N is too low in those resume.

------
faheem
Most of them seem over-designed.

~~~
sambeau
Some certainly are but they do demonstrate a lot of flair and technique.

~~~
faheem
Agreed, but knowing when to stop is the hard part.

